# Advice with Vendors...



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

I am working on my first large scale kit bash. There is a part assembly I wish to purchase from a manufacturer. I have had several conversations about the assembly I want, and have asked for a picture or parts diagram or something to assure me this is the entire piece that I want. Problem is I have made this request over the phone 3 times, and in email, in the past 12 months and never gotten anything. 

Is my request that out of the ordinary? 
How long do I wait to call them back?

I don't want to nag, but after a while the money goes to something else and I have to wait again.

New to the large scale community, I don't want to get on anyone's black list by ruffling feathers.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It would help if you gave us some details. Who is the manufacturer? What is the part? We have all had different experiences with manufacturers, give us more information, someone might be able to help.


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

I wanted to be careful posting as I'm sure word gets around fast when someone complains. The Manufacturer is USATrains. I want to get two sets of the pantograph assembly from their GG1. Just the roof top details, not the drivers and card. I am making a pair of MP-54s (the Bride and Groom).


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Brian did you try mike's they made a gg1 also.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, I am surprised, I have always had good response from them. Have you tried asking to speak with Charlie? While they are not exact duplicates, have you looked at the pantographs LGB used on their Croc and other older vintage RhB electrics?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the way to get parts from USAT is to send them a fax. Phone orders seem to end up in the Bermuda triangle.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Call 781-322-6084 Its the direct line to the parts department guy at USAT. His name is Mike? I've heard that this gets the desired results fast. USAT is much better than any other large scale company when it comes to parts. 

Craig


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

I havent actually ordered the part yet. I wanted to see them first. I started with an LGB pantograph, it is way off the look I want. The USAT pantograph is VERY nicely detailed, but is slightly different from the pantograph on the MP54 or the P5. Every time I call I get sent to parts. I even said a picture from a cell phone would work. 

@ dick413 who/ what is Mike's?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike's Train House aka MTH. LGB also made a GG1. MTH is 1:32.


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh yea the MTH is too small. I'm working in 1:29 scale. LGB is not detailed enough. Or the Aster version would be too expensive if I could even find the parts. 

I'll give them a call again.


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow after nearly a year of calling and trying to get a picture of what the replacement part of the pantograph would look like, I finally got a picture. Not of the actual item i was asking for but just a copy of the picture on their web site. So then when i asked for an actual cost estimate including shipping I was told that part was discontinued and will not be reproduced! 

Really?!? I waited months and months for that?? I was under the impression USAT was one of the better companies in the industry for their customer service. SMH


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That was a limited production item, and whether they stated it or not, they want the replacement parts going to owners of the loco, not scratchbuilders. 

With the difficulty of ordering more replacement parts for a loco out of production, can't say I am surprised... many companies want you to send the loco in so they know the parts are going to repairs of their products. 

Greg


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Piko sells panto graphs for their crock seperatly also all parts not sure if they are what ypu are after but if you google them you will find part number prices and suppliers... 
Kind regards michael


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the feed back. Guess I should have picked something easier to build. 
I've looked at the piko and LGB pans available and they are too far different to convert to what I need (apologies for the grammer) 
Next step is looking at the MTH one. It's in 1/32 instead of 1/29 but then I'm going for the lighter MP-54 pan over the GG1. 

Maybe Fine Arts Models can make me some?!? Jk


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest you contact Kiss Modelbahn in Germany. I would send them a picture of the one you want and see what they have that would be close. They've made several varieties in 1:22.5 and 1:32 so maybe there is one you can live with. For example, maybe from a Bernina Krocodile, their upcoming 6/6i krok, or older Ge4/4ii or Ge6/6ii's. Another option might be Magnus. 

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Also if you're willing to go 1:32 you should have a look at the various Marklin Gauge 1 locomotives as I'm sure they are very detailed, available, and there are lots of options there.... 

Keith


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By BrianTFowler on 10 Jan 2013 11:31 PM 
Wow after nearly a year of calling and trying to get a picture of what the replacement part of the pantograph would look like, I finally got a picture. Not of the actual item i was asking for but just a copy of the picture on their web site. So then when i asked for an actual cost estimate including shipping I was told that part was discontinued and will not be reproduced! 

Really?!? I waited months and months for that?? I was under the impression USAT was one of the better companies in the industry for their customer service. SMH 



Brian,

I think you are under the misconception that large scale manufacturers readily sell and stock "parts" as a normal part of their business..
most dont..
the models are made in China, and they come to the USA as complete units..they dont order extra parts to sell individually.
So to get a desired part, you have to hope that they perhaps have a junked unit lying around, that was sent back for repairs perhaps..
then you have to hope they have an employee who is willing to find that part, remove it from the locomotive, and mail it to you..
this is also generally not something they normally do..

For something really obscure like GG1 pantographs, I doubt USA has had them for sale individually, ever..
yes, they could have told you that sooner!  I agree with that..
but the lack of response is probably due to "it isnt anyone's job at USA Trains to deal with parts..that person does not exist."..
not defending that!  but that is probably how it is..

USA Trains is probably the hardest to get parts from..they dont have a "parts department" at all..
Aristocraft is better..parts can usually be found from them, with some persistence..
Bachmann recently (the last year or two) was the first Large Scale manufacturer to actually, finally, open up an actual "parts department",
and Large Scale parts is finally something they actually deal in:

Bachmann parts

But that is quite recent..

But for the most part, getting parts from Large Scale manufacturers has traditionally been very difficult,
simply because it hasnt been something the manufacturers have chosen to deal with..for the most part, they simply haven't sold parts..

That is beginning to change somewhat, thankfully..but perhaps not with USA Trains..
So just wanted to let you know that it isnt an easy and "normal" thing to be able to order parts..
all of us "kitbashers" have had this problem for many years..

Scot


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Brian,
I've had the same problem, ordering parts three times, but nothing arrives.
I think what's happening is that they're out of stock and just too busy to notify you (or me). The best thing I guess is to just keep trying or the next time you contact them ask if they can confirm that they are a stock item and they actually have some.
Don't worry about ruffling feathers or being on a black list, it happens to the best of us. 
Cheers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

USA Trains is easy to get parts from, and I have NEVER had a problem getting hold of "Mike" there... and he knows everything, you don't need part numbers. 

Aristo, unless you order online is a nightmare UNLESS you get Navin on the phone, and that is RARE... there's a "secret back door" way to get hold of him that a few know. 

Bachmann is hit or miss... sometimes good and sometimes you think you have called a mental hospital. 

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Jan 2013 05:03 PM 
USA Trains is easy to get parts from, and I have NEVER had a problem getting hold of "Mike" there... and he knows everything, you don't need part numbers. 

Greg 
Apparently Mike doesn't know that the GP30 model comes with two different cab styles...


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 11 Jan 2013 05:50 PM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Jan 2013 05:03 PM 
USA Trains is easy to get parts from, and I have NEVER had a problem getting hold of "Mike" there... and he knows everything, you don't need part numbers. 

Greg 
Apparently Mike doesn't know that the GP30 model comes with two different cab styles...








Still haven't seen one in your hands so till then we should reserve judgement on Mike.








He is one of the best parts guys in the hobby.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The reason I countered Scot's comment is we gotta try to keep the helpful guys happy, Lord knows they are not getting paid high salaries! 

Forgot to mention Cliff at Accucraft, another jewel... 

Greg


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg is dead on about Mike at USA. Mike is topshelf in my book. 

Whenever I order parts I make a list with the respective part numbers. By the time I'm half way through telling him (via the telephone) what item I'm ordering, Mike is reciting the rest of the number. And, He'll always take the time to explain a mechanically challenged person like myself how to do the repair.

I put Navin in the same category.


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

I now have to add Laura Scaccia from Fine Art Models to the list of remarkable vendors.


----------

